# حقائق عن اصول اللغة العربية



## bonguy (19 أبريل 2009)

*اولاً اخريستوس انستي , اليسوس انستي....يتشدق البعض وخصوصاً من المسلمين بأن اللغة العربية هي لغة مقدسة بل واعجازية لأنها لغة القرأن (الكريم) ولكني في هذا الموضوع قررت ان اكشف بعض الحقائق عن هذه القدسية المزعومة وارجو ان يكون هذا البحث سبب بركة , فتابع معي يا اخي هذه الحقائق وارجوك بكل تأني وتركيز :
1- لم يكن العرب لهم لساناً واحداً يوماً بل كانت لغاتهم مختلفة اختلافات جذرية , وقد قال أبو عمرو بن العلاءما لسان حمير بلساننا ولا لغتهم بلغتنا) , وكانت لغات العرب الرئيسية هما لغة القحطانيين والعدنانيين وكان يندرج تحت هاتين اللغتين لغات فرعية اخري تنقسم الي لهجات محلية موزعة بين القبائل.
2- كان العرب شعوب اميين يعيشون في قبلية وبداوة وكانت لغتهم منطوقة غير مكتوبة , ثم حدث بعد ذلك ان العرب استخدموا الخطوط المصرية القديمة كالهيروغليفي والديموطيقي لكتابة لغتهم البدوية المنطوقة ثم عادوا فأستخدموا الخطوط الفينيقية من اجل هذا الغرض وكان اخر تطور لكتابة تلك المنطوقة هو الخط المسند.
3- كما ذكرنا فأنه لم تكن هناك لغة عربية بالصورة التي نراها اليوم فأذن يتبادر الي اذهاننا هذا السؤال اذن فماهي اللغة العربية التي نتحدث بها ونكتبها اليوم؟؟؟ في الحقيقة ان اللغة التي نتحدث بها اليوم هي لغة قريش (بالطبع بعد حدوث تطورات بها من فعل الزمان والغزوات الاسلامية) وسبب سيطرة لسان قريش علي باقي اللغات العربية الاخري هو ان عثمان امر كتبة المصاحف بكتابته بلغة اهل قريش وهذا لأسباب واهية يتضح عدم صدقها , ومن هذه الاسباب ان عثمان قد قال ان القرأن قد نزل بلغة اهل قريش...وكيف هذا والقران يقول ( إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُون) في سورة يوسف ولم يحدد النص القرأني لغة قريش بالتحديد بل قال عربياً وليس قرشياً وكما ذكرنا فأن العرب كان لهم العديد من اللغات واللهجات فلماذا اختص اللغة القرشية مع انه ليس هناك دليل يذكر علي هذا بل هناك ماينقض هذا مثل  ان لغة قريش لا تختلف عن لغة الأنصار أو لغة الحرمين وبما أن لغة الأنصار يتكلمها أناس من غير قريش فلا وجه لتحديد نزول القرآن بلغة قريش وهناك ايضاً دليل من الاحاديث النبوية يؤكد ان القرأن ليس حكراً علي لغة اهل قريش وفقد ورد في كتاب (جامع الأصول من أحاديث الرسول) قولا عن جابر هو (خرج علينا رسول الله ونحن نقرأ القرآن, وفينا الأعرابي والعجمي, فقال الرسول - اقرأ فكل حسن), وكان من اسباب فرض لغة قريش ولسانها علي باقي العرب والمتأسلمين الادعاء بأن لغة قريش هي اكثر اللغات فصاحة فقد ورد في عيوب اللهجات القبلية المختلفة, فقد ذكروا عنعنة تميم وعجرفية قيس وكشكشة أسد ومع ذلك ذكروا ما يعيب قريش أيضا وهو الغمغمة وهي عدم الإبانة في التعبير, كما رأى البعض أن في قريش التضجع كل هذا يثبت عدم فصاحة لسان قريش عن باقي السنة العرب.
4- نصل الي نقطة هامة وخطيرة في هذا البحث تشابه يصل الي التطابق بين اللغة العربية وبين الكثير من اللغات السامية والغير سامية ايضاً في الكلمات والحروف والارقام ومثال علي تطابق الكلمات (وهناك امثلة عديدة) نذكر علي سبيل مثال تطابق كلمات عديدة بين العربية والعبرية وبين العربية والكردية وبين العربية والسريانية وبين العربية والمصرية القديمة وبين العربية والهندي وبين العربية والاوردية...الخ , واما تطابق من حيث الابجدية فنذكر تطابق بين الاوردية والعربية من حيث الابجدية والمقاطع في الابجدية العربية تنقسم الي أبجد هوز حطي كلمن سعفص قرشت شخذ ضظغ وهي مطابقة للمقاطع في اللغة السرياني وفي المقابل نري اختلاف بين الابجدية العربية القديمة والابجدية العربية الحديثة من حيث التنقيط والنطق , وبالنسبة للأرقام فهناك ارقام اتخذت من الهندية وهناك ارقام اتخذت من السريانية ومن العبرية وبما ان اللغات التي ثبت التطابق بينها وبين العربية هي الاقدم في التاريخ فهذا يدل علي شيئاً من اثنين اما ان اللغة العربية التي نعرفها ونستخدمها الان ليست هي اللغة القريشية بل هي مزيج من العديد من اللغات منهم القريشية واما ان تكون اللغة القريشية هي مزيج من اللغات جمعت فصنعت لغة قريشية(والفرق واضح).
واتمني في النهاية ان يؤخذ هذا البحث من اجل الفائدة وليس من اجل التحزب واثارة القلاقل وجل ما اتمناه هو ان ينتقد القاريء ما اقرأه بالبحث ولكن بحث بعين المعرفة....واهيراً اخريستوس انستي , اليسوس انستي​*


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"على المعلومات القيمة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (20 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي بحث أكثر من رائع المشكلة أعطوا للغة هذه قدسية لا تستحقها
ولأنهم تمسكوا بلهجة أهل قريش لأنه لغة القرآن، منعوا تطور اللغة بحجة حمايتها
ولذلك اليوم اللغة العربية عاجزة عن أن تواكب لغة العصر
فاللغة الإنكليزية مثلا دائما وفي كل عام تضيف إلى قاموسها مصطلحات أجنبية مهمة لتصبح جزء من اللغة الإنكليزية
ولكن اللغة العربية ما زالت هي هي مثل قبل 1400 مكانك راوح عاجزة عن مواكبة التطور
شكرا جزيلا للبحث الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------

